# Imats London 2012



## bextacyaddict (Dec 8, 2009)

anyone going?

and could anyone also tell me what to expect? this is my first time to imats so... yeah. one of the reasons im going is to get some info on getting into the industry. will there be info?
also what sort of make up brands will be there? i plan to shop alot haha
thanks


----------



## aeni (Dec 9, 2009)

2012?  I don't know what will change considering that London will be hosting the summer Olympics that year but IMATS London happens in January.

Let the next 2 London IMATS happen before we talk about what to expect that year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I imagine that it'll be the same as all other discussions about London IMATS.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Dec 10, 2009)

omg i must of been half asleep when i typed this! i meant 2010 lol


----------



## CherryAcid (Dec 14, 2009)

I have never had a chance to go, but i really want to!


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 17, 2009)

Ill see you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxxx


----------



## lefunt (Jan 17, 2010)

Last year was pretty crap, not that great..this year has a few more brands and exhibitors added to the show. Go on the imats london website to see a list of the exhibitors and those giving talks and demos etc.


----------



## Miss Lore (Jan 18, 2010)

I think i'll be there on the sunday. its my first time too, im hoping that it will be good! do you guys know if you can get the MAC pro card there? I heard they wont be doing it anymore from IMATS but im not sure if thats a rumor?


----------



## lefunt (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if its a rumour either..they were available last year but apparently theuy wont be giving them out this year..who knows! Those of you going on the Sunday..make sure to check out Enkore makeup's seimnar/demo on the main stage. I'm gonna miss it unfortunately. Would be great to see his tips and tricks!


----------

